# Sardinian: Esiste una varietà standard?



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ciao, amici!

Visto che ultimamente ci sono parecchi sardi che frequentano WR (che gioia!) mi chiedo se qualcuno di voi mi potrebbe aiutare con la domanda che mi ho fatto sempre... 

La vostra è un'isola molto grande, quindi mi chiedo se c'è comprensibilità linguistica tra le diverse zone e villaggi. Ad esempio, può un gallurese capire una persona di Oristano o di Cagliari in "sa limba sarda"?

C'è qualche istituzione che si occupi di una grammatica o di una forma standard della lingua che si insegni nelle scuole?

Vado tanto in Sardegna che sento che dovrei imparare la vostra lingua! Non è giusto che mi limiti all'uso dell'italiano oppure del catalano ad Alghero e basta!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ciao, amici!
> 
> Visto che ultimamente ci sono parecchi sardi che frequentano WR (che gioia!) mi chiedo se qualcuno di voi mi potrebbe aiutare con la domanda che mi ho fatto sempre mi sono sempre fatta...
> 
> La vostra è un'isola molto grande, quindi mi chiedo se c'è comprensibilità linguistica tra le diverse zone e villaggi. Ad esempio, può un gallurese capire una persona di Oristano o di Cagliari in "sa limba sarda"?
> 
> C'è qualche istituzione che si occupi di una grammatica o di una forma standard della lingua che si insegni nelle scuole?
> 
> Vado tanto in Sardegna che sento che dovrei imparare la vostra lingua! Non è giusto che mi limiti all'uso dell'italiano oppure del catalano ad Alghero e basta!


 
Be' visto che non risponde nessuno, provo a dare una smossa io dal continente...
Naturalmente, non potrò in alcun modo rispondere alla prima domanda.
Quanto a una possibile forma standard, dalla wikipedia in lingua sarda si arriva a _sas normas referèntzia ufitziales pro sa __limba sarda__ in sa __Regione Autònoma de sa Sardigna_ (vedi link sotto), ovvero "norme linguistiche a carattere sperimentale per la lingua scritta dell'Amministrazione Regionale"-
Di sicuro tratta della fissazione di norme ortografiche standard, non so invece quanto della lingua in sé. Comunque, è un documento ufficiale della Regione, dunque dovrebbe avvicinarsi a quello che cerchi!

Link: http://www.regione.sardegna.it/documenti/1_72_20060418160308.pdf
Unfortunately I couldn't manage to copy the link and then overwrite a word over it to make it look neater.


----------



## Breogan

Just search about the two main dialects: *logudorese* and *campidanese

*Hope this can help you.


----------



## pomar

Si, è vero è stata creata una "limba sarda unificada", ma ad uso più che altro burocratico. Io non la trovo un'operazione riuscita, ma non solo io, anche un famoso linguista che si occupa di sardo e insegna linguistica sarda in Germania (in questo momento mi sfugge il nome).
La questione è un po' complicata. I dialetti principali del sardo sono il campidanese e il logudorese, poi il nuorese. Il gallurese e il sassarese sono stati recentemente classificati come dialetti italiani, anche se qualche elemento sardo ce l'hanno.
E comunque anche il campidanese e il logudorese sono divisi in molti dialetti, quindi non so davvero che consiglio darti.


----------



## pomar

Eccomi di ritorno, TraductoraPobleSec, finalmente mi sono ricordata il nome del linguista: si chiama Roberto Bolognesi, e insegna in Olanda, non in Germania. Purtroppo non sono ancora autorizzata a postare link, però se googli Robero Bolognesi, limbasarda, e grafia potrai trovare qualcosa di interessante sulla lingua sarda, sulle diverse varianti, sintassi, grammatica, un po' di storia, e la sua proposta di unificazione ortografica, sulla quale sono totalmente d'accordo.
Nello stesso sito troverai anche le altre proposte, oltre alla versione di lingua unificata ufficiale.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie mille a tutti, amici 

Un bacio dal sole di Barcellona!


----------

